# Jersey/Texas Flounder (Last Four Fillets)



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2019)

*Jersey/Texas Flounder* (Last Four Fillets)


A few months ago, My Texas Buddy Gary, you all know as “GaryS” was on a long distance drive with his Lovely Wife. They drove from East Texas to New Jersey to visit their Son Brian, who was working in New Jersey. So after their visit with their Son, they swung by & visited the Bear Den on their way back to Texas.
WE had a Great time, and I posted the Pork Roll Sammies we had while they were here, but another thing is that Gary brought me a bunch of frozen Flounder Fillets straight from a boat off the Jersey Coast. I appreciated that very much, and my Thanks Go to Gary & Brian for my favorite Ocean Fish.
So back then for the first 4 Flounder Fillets, I decided on the KISS method. All I did was sprinkle both sides with Old Bay, and fry them in Butter in a Pan. 

*Now to the Last 4 Flounder Fillets:*
So this time I thawed out the last 4 Fillets from that bunch Gary brought me from Jersey.
Then I put my Breading Machine to work on breading these 4 Fillets.
Then I put them into my Air Fryer Wire Basket, and set the Temp @ 400° and set for 30 minutes. I also turned ON the Air Fryer Fan.
Checked at 18 minutes, and weren’t done yet. Tried again at 21 minutes & they were plenty done.
I was in a Fishy Kind off a Mood, so I put them all on one plate & some Sandwich Spread on the side for my Tartar Sauce.
My Eyes were bigger than my Belly again, so I had one left to save for the next day, and I was packed!
Boy these were Great—This AirFryer does one Heck of a Job!!

*And Thanks Again to Gary!!*


Thanks for dropping by,

Bear

Four Beautiful Jersey Flounder Fillets:







Seasoned with Old Bay for an over night rest in my Fridge:






My Beautiful Breading Machine hard at Work:






All Breaded Up:






In my Hot Air Fryer @ 400°:






Removed after 21 minutes in the Fryer @ 400°, with the Fan going:






Pig-Out Time for The Bear:


----------



## creek bottom (Nov 22, 2019)

Looks great Bear. Flounder is a fantastic fish. My favorite ocean fish for sure. LIKE!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 22, 2019)

That's some good looking fish bear! Did you make a fish sandwich out of the leftovers?


----------



## tropics (Nov 22, 2019)

Looks good I am doing some Black Sea Bass tonight   
Richie


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 22, 2019)

Looks amazing!! I love flounder it’s riggt up there with cod for me


----------



## gary s (Nov 22, 2019)

Dang that Air Fryer does a great job.  I should have brought you more

Gary


----------



## WaterRat (Nov 22, 2019)

That looks great Bear! Fluke is great but I'm lousy at catching them, I only manage 2-3 per year :(  Trying to get in one last Blackfish (Tog) trip this year.


----------



## disco (Nov 22, 2019)

Wow! I love the crust on those! Big like.

Disco


----------



## gary s (Nov 22, 2019)

We caught a ton of Fluke and Sea Bass, I caught more Sea Bass than anyone else and quite a few Fluke, along with Sea Robins, Rays and Bluefish .  My son caught a 60 + lb. Sting Ray.
Fun, Fun, Fun.  My son took me, his youngest son (who is 6) and his friend. Chartered a boat for the day. We went out about 50 miles


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 22, 2019)

they looks great bear, but you better feed the breading machine to keep her breading, I see 4 fillets on your plate!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2019)

creek bottom said:


> Looks great Bear. Flounder is a fantastic fish. My favorite ocean fish for sure. LIKE!



Thank You Joe!!
Yup--My favorite Salt Water Fish too.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




SmokinVOLfan said:


> That's some good looking fish bear! Did you make a fish sandwich out of the leftovers?



Thank You!!
No---That leftover Fillet ended up on a plate with one of my Cheesesteaks a couple days later:






Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2019)

tropics said:


> Looks good I am doing some Black Sea Bass tonight
> Richie




Thank You My Brother!!
And Thanks for the Like!
And Luck with your Bass Attack!!

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 23, 2019)

Another fine meal bear, the crust on those babies looks great.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Looks amazing!! I love flounder it’s riggt up there with cod for me




Thank You J !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2019)

gary s said:


> Dang that Air Fryer does a great job.  I should have brought you more
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
LOL--I would have gladly accepted all you offered me!!!
Thanks Buddy!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2019)

WaterRat said:


> That looks great Bear! Fluke is great but I'm lousy at catching them, I only manage 2-3 per year :(  Trying to get in one last Blackfish (Tog) trip this year.




Thank You Rat !!
My Son was doing good on Flounder, until Sandy took his Trophy Pro for a 2 mile unscheduled ride, ending in a wooded area.

So much for my Free Saltwater Fish!

Bear


----------



## WaterRat (Nov 23, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Rat !!
> My Son was doing good on Flounder, until Sandy took his Trophy Pro for a 2 mile unscheduled ride, ending in a wooded area.
> 
> So much for my Free Saltwater Fish!
> ...


That's rough! I had a couple buddies  lose boats in Sandy too, even though they were on blocks in the marina yard ;p


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2019)

WaterRat said:


> That's rough! I had a couple buddies  lose boats in Sandy too, even though they were on blocks in the marina yard ;p




His was up on the second shelf at a marina, and winterized, when Sandy took it.
He did OK though. He had good insurance, so he got it fixed up & sold it.
He got a Pontoon Party Boat now & is looking for a Lake to keep it at.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2019)

disco said:


> Wow! I love the crust on those! Big like.
> 
> Disco




Thank You Disco!!
Yup--The crust was nice & crispy!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2019)

gary s said:


> We caught a ton of Fluke and Sea Bass, I caught more Sea Bass than anyone else and quite a few Fluke, along with Sea Robins, Rays and Bluefish .  My son caught a 60 + lb. Sting Ray.
> Fun, Fun, Fun.  My son took me, his youngest son (who is 6) and his friend. Chartered a boat for the day. We went out about 50 miles




Thank You Gary!!
And I got some Great Eating Fish out of your fun!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> they looks great bear, but you better feed the breading machine to keep her breading, I see 4 fillets on your plate!!




Thank You Jim!!
She'll Bread Fish for me, but she'll never eat any!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Another fine meal bear, the crust on those babies looks great.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
Yup--The crust was Great !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 25, 2019)

pc farmer
 ---Thanks for the Like, Adam!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 25, 2019)

Steve H
 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

